# just got a 94 Gxe and need help with a few things here



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Ok here is how this happened,

My mom’s husband knows this older guy and lady that had the car and it had been running off and on very poorly since 2003 so they didn’t drive it much. 

One of his friends bought the car from them for 1500.00 and replaced a ton of parts and still couldn’t figure the issues out (not the smartest guy) anyway so the car just stop's running all together. 

He owes my moms husband 400.00 so he offers him the car since they have a 97 and 99 Maxima already. 

So now he has a 94 Gxe as well. They knew I would most likely buy the car from them since I have always had Nissan or Infiniti cars give or take a couple. 

After going down today and checking it out here is what we found to be wrong.

(1) Coil wire was cut almost in half
(2) Rear windows don’t work and drivers side is stuck down (garaged so its ok for now)
(3) Bose Stereo is way far-gone
(4) The car would crank and crank and no start. 
(5) Pulled the Cap to make so no bad T-Belt (all was fine there)
(6) Then I was like wait a second and flipped the key over again and there was no fuel pump pressuring up. So we took one of the hoses off the intake and gave a squirt of starting fluid and zoom right up she started. 

Ok now for the questions as I have only have the older Maxima's (87-88) a (89 300zx) still have it. A 90 Infiniti M30/03 G35 (hated it) and a 99 sentra Gxe Limited (still have it also) 

The fuse cover door is missing and I would like to check every possibility off before I change the pump out, which fuse runs the pump and is where is the relay for it as well and any other tips to check on it as well?

The first thing I plan on getting done once the running issue is done is the T-belt/water pump etc service since its never been touched from all the records that are with the car

What’s the deal with the windows and can I fix the bad part or better just to get the ones they sell on eBay and replace them (know and have heard its common with the 89-94's

Anyways I think I got a really great deal for 400.00 plus what ever little cost I add to it I got a 94 Gxe with 91k sunroof/spoiler/five star rims/ inside is in better shape than most 99 cars I have seen. 


Any and all help is awesome

Donnie H.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

relay for the fuel pump is on the left rear corner of the car, inside the trunk liner near the rear tail light...
easiest way to check the pump and wiring is to pull the back seat out and disconnect the blue wiring going to the pump. look for 12V across a couple of the wires in there.

(you can download a service manual from www.phatg20.net for exact colors)..

if you have +12V there, then the pump is dead. on a car this old, it's not surprising.. I had to replace the one in my '93 a couple of years ago.

Window regulators are very common to break on these cars as well.. there are some small plastic pieces on them that get brittle over the years and will eventually break, leaving the steel cable that runs the regulator to jump off track and ball up in a knot. then you get to replace the whole regulator.

don't mess with the ones on ebay. you can get "improved OEM parts" from many online dealers for the same or less money. They run about $60 each, IIRC. www.courtesyparts.com or call Dave Burnette at Southpoint Nissan in Austin. 888-254-6060. tell him I sent you and he'll knock a couple bucks off if he can.


----------



## rvanders37 (Jan 1, 2005)

DonaldHays said:


> Ok here is how this happened,
> 
> My mom’s husband knows this older guy and lady that had the car and it had been running off and on very poorly since 2003 so they didn’t drive it much.
> 
> ...


i'd check the fuel pump pressure that's done under the hood that will verify weather or not the filter is clogged as well as if the pump is working up to snuff. as far as the windows go i had both in the back to break new improved parts are pretty cheap from rockauto.com about $56.00 for both sides.


----------

